# Is it sad to get the mk3 TTRS replica kit for the mk2?



## TTSFan18 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just discovered the exotic customz TTRS mk3 replica kit for the mk2 and I think it does a pretty good job of converting the mk2 into the mk3 ttrs look.
Site link:
https://xclusivecustomz.com/product/aud ... -body-kit/

Here's someone's TT in Nardo Grey wit the kit and it looks pretty amazing:

https://www.gumtree.com/p/audi/nardo-gr ... 1?srn=true

I was thinking it does look good, and would probably look like the newer TT model to uninformed non TT owners, but although I genuinely like the look it creates and how it modernises the TT's looks, I can't help but feel that while I'm driving it I'd always be thinking to myself that other people were thinking "poor sod, can't afford the new TT so tried to make his old one look like one.." :lol:

I'm interested to know what other people think of the look the kit creates, and also their thoughts on whether it's sad or not to get it installed?

Cheers guys..


----------



## welshbrah (Jun 21, 2018)

That front end is horrendous in my opinion, but each to their own. Certainly wouldn't pay the £1,995 price tag even if I did like it though.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSFan18 (Jul 19, 2018)

welshbrah said:


> That front end is horrendous in my opinion, but each to their own. Certainly wouldn't pay the £1,995 price tag even if I did like it though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Really? I think it creates quite a good likeness to the mk3 ttrs... Perhaps not so much in the manufacturer pics, but the nardo grey pics it looks good.

I agree the pricing is steep though...


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Is it sad? No. 
I think most MK2 owners (OK, maybe just 'some') at some point have aspired to wanting their MK2's to look like a MK3. (I know I have at a few times)
Would I pay 2K for a kit that changes just front end? Hell no. You could probably do it for much less than half that realistically (if you know what parts you need and where to get them).
I then came to the conclusion that if I wanted my MK2 to look like a MK3 then I would have been better off selling the MK2 and buying a MK3 . Simples.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Love it when people want to make their car look like the one they wanted but couldn't afford.

Why not go the whole hog and get a proper Barry Boy conversion?


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

This Blue TT looks totally different, but why would you want your TT to look like a 6R4 Metro.


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

In general I think cars are best left looking OEM, or with only subtle mods. It's even worse when they are trying to make a base model look like something it's not. For me, this "mk3" faux kit looks very tatty - but each to their own. I found it amusing that the product photos on the kit seller's site have the TTRS badge on the front mounted slightly skewed.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

IMHO yes but if it makes you happy, who cares? Enjoy!


----------



## TTSFan18 (Jul 19, 2018)

Stiff said:


> Is it sad? No.
> I think most MK2 owners (OK, maybe just 'some') at some point have aspired to wanting their MK2's to look like a MK3. (I know I have at a few times)
> Would I pay 2K for a kit that changes just front end? Hell no. You could probably do it for much less than half that realistically (if you know what parts you need and where to get them).
> I then came to the conclusion that if I wanted my MK2 to look like a MK3 then I would have been better off selling the MK2 and buying a MK3 . Simples.


Glad I'm not the only one who thinks it looks good. But yeah I'm thinking that maybe if you want your mk2: to look like a mk3 it might best to just get a mk3. Only problem is that a mk3 tts is pretty expensive still...


----------



## TTSFan18 (Jul 19, 2018)

Shug750S said:


> Love it when people want to make their car look like the one they wanted but couldn't afford.
> 
> Why not go the whole hog and get a proper Barry Boy conversion?


Lol... now that's an exaggeration haha.. The tt kit isn't that bad lol


----------



## TTSFan18 (Jul 19, 2018)

pdk42 said:


> In general I think cars are best left looking OEM, or with only subtle mods. It's even worse when they are trying to make a base model look like something it's not. For me, this "mk3" faux kit looks very tatty - but each to their own. I found it amusing that the product photos on the kit seller's site have the TTRS badge on the front mounted slightly skewed.


Your view is kinda what I share and imagine that others might also... Hmm ... Maybe I'll think twice about getting this kit after all..


----------



## TTSFan18 (Jul 19, 2018)

suzannec said:


> IMHO yes but if it makes you happy, who cares? Enjoy!


My happiness is kinda dependant on other people thinking my car is cool 8) as well as the car looking good to me lol


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As a Mk3 owner I can easily see the differences and a few things about this kit confuse me.
The bonnet and front bumper around the headlights look very realistic. But as you go down the bumper they seem to have gone off-piste and it looks very wrong and not like a Mk3.
The kit includes side skirts but the skirts shown bear no resemblance to the very distinctive and pronounced Mk3 skirts. :? 
The real odd one is the rear bumper and diffuser. This is again quite different to the Mk3 bumper, particularity with the 2 side vents and ridged diffuser. However pics of the Mk3 facelift have recently been released and this kit is a very close copy of the facelift bumper and diffuser.
Have they had some inside info and designed a body kit to match the Mk3 facelift even before its available? Also we've only seen pics of the S-line and TTS facelift models so we don't know what the RS will look like. Could it be that they've already got the new look TTRS?


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

theres a 2wd tdi near me but done up to look like a ttrs

naff


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> theres a 2wd tdi near me but done up to look like a ttrs
> 
> naff


You can probably apply for a reduction in the rates...


----------



## TTSFan18 (Jul 19, 2018)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> theres a 2wd tdi near me but done up to look like a ttrs
> 
> naff


Is it the mk3 ttrs or mk2? And what kit if you know?


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Personally speaking that looks horrible.


----------



## TTSFan18 (Jul 19, 2018)

cpfcfan said:


> Personally speaking that looks horrible.


Lol..


----------

